# P0016 P0017 codes any advice welcome



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Since you asked 😈 


SouthCarolinaCruze said:


> 6k miles over due for a change


So let me translate that, 11K miles between oil changes. 



SouthCarolinaCruze said:


> AC compressor does not engage


Yup, when the car has issues it sometimes doesn't allow the A/C to run. The A/C might be just fine.



SouthCarolinaCruze said:


> the Radiator fan doesn't not come on ever


That is a big problem, usually they will at least run in high speed. 


SouthCarolinaCruze said:


> I am also getting P0016 and P0017 codes


The engine timing chain has stretched. You can check the sensors all day long if you want.



SouthCarolinaCruze said:


> engine oil pressure low warning stop engine warning


Oil pressure problems are very rare, you likely have a major engine wear.


SouthCarolinaCruze said:


> I'm missing anything before I start tearing into this thing


Everything you have said points to the fact your engine is toast. I would look into replacement options. To actually fix that engine would extremely difficult, you would need to literally completely tear it down and rebuild it.

This is all an opinion of course, I just hope you got the car for cheap.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Everyone will tell you differently about oil change interval. To be absolutely certain if the oil is good or bad at the time you think it should be replaced then you would need to pull a sample and send it off to a place like Blackstone labs to have an analysis done.

The Cruze has an oil life monitor that roughly guesses at the oil life remaining. Following the OLM it is not unheard of to get 7,000 + miles on an oil change. According to the owners manual it states to at least change yearly. It is possible that you can go 11,000 miles under the right conditions. My old Cruze and old Saturn Vue both had an OLM on them and I would routinely get 7,000 on conventional oil or a blended oil. Between the 2 I logged 366,000 miles following the OLM. My current car has a 10,000 mile oil change interval and uses synthetic. It’s currently at 221,000 miles. Oil change places will give you a sticker that says come back in 3,000 or 5,000 miles regardless of what the vehicle engineers say. Bottom line is they want your money and could care less if they are replacing perfectly good oil. It’s not unheard of for synthetic oil to last 15,000 miles or more.

As for the P0016 and 17 codes you might get lucky and be able to pull the sensor and clean it and get lucky. You might try replacing the sensor and see if that makes it go away but ultimately you are probably facing a chain replacement.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Valpo Cruze said:


> the P0016 and 17 codes you might get lucky and be able to pull the sensor and clean it and get lucky. You might try replacing the sensor and see if that makes it go away


Since when are you the optimist.  


Valpo Cruze said:


> Everyone will tell you differently about oil change interval.


Yup. Just to be clear, I believe everything you just posted. I just wouldn't recommend taking the risk.

However, this is likely the reason he is even here. 


Valpo Cruze said:


> It’s not unheard of for synthetic oil to last 15,000 miles or more.


And just because I usually do this, for anyone reading this in the future. Change your oil and filter every 5K miles. Use a Dexos1 Gen2 rated oil, and a filter rated for 10K miles.


----------



## SouthCarolinaCruze (5 mo ago)

I checked the oil pressure sensor and it is covered in oil, going to try and replace that first. 


Johnny B said:


> Since you asked 😈
> 
> So let me translate that, 11K miles between oil changes.
> 
> ...


I just checked the oil pressure sensor and it is leaking oil, going to go by orielys and pick up a sensor. Possibly pick up a fan from the junk yard and try that out. Your probably right about the timing chain, if I pop the valve cover off will I be able to tell if the chain is stretched?


----------



## ownerof2011cruze (Sep 8, 2018)

Changing timing chain.






Chevy Cruze 1.4 turbo! How to Remove Crank Pulley, Timing Cover, Chain & Other stuff


#chevycruze #mechanic #timingchain #howtoremove #automotive #timingtool #timingproblem Hope this helps out somebody! Subscribe for more content like this one and to stay up to date on all my D.i.Y. builds! For your on Caution: ⚠️⚠️ I am not liable for anything that happens or occurs while...




yewtu.be


----------

